# For the collectors this is what heaven looks like



## Dragon0421 (May 12, 2012)

Mine and dads excellent adventure we had to share this it is the greatest find that we had ever found at one time. This is a huge collection as you will see in the pictures.  Which took a great effort to move all of the items and get them home. As you will see in the photos the journey we took to transport the entire collection across two states to its final resting place. With long days and night and much perserverence we have now uncovered the national treasure of bottle, jars, can and etc. As you see the pictures you will see the enjoyment of the fruit of our labor. Hopefully everyone will find as much enjoyment as we have. The 2 warehouses were locked up for 20 years as you can see from the dust.


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 12, 2012)

The start of a few truck loads


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 12, 2012)

dad looking through tne many boxes of treasures and goodies


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 12, 2012)

another pic of the stuff


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 12, 2012)

another pic


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 12, 2012)

dad in the 2nd warehouse looking through the items


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 12, 2012)

a family outing for us my brother the second trip and uncovered a nice coke sign


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 12, 2012)

Preparing the first truck load and long journeys ahead where no collector has gone before.


----------



## MichaelFla (May 12, 2012)

WOW! What a fantastic addition!


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 12, 2012)

Boxes are cool, but let's see some glass!


----------



## peejrey (May 12, 2012)

Wow.....nothing but wow...


----------



## carobran (May 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Dragon0421
> 
> another pic


 Boxes of hutces are always good.


----------



## Brains (May 12, 2012)

that's awesome, you'll have to show us some un-boxed pictures.  Perhaps, like, a picture of a large pile of bottles, and then some individuals eh?


----------



## epackage (May 12, 2012)

Congrats Cory, you're gonna be busy sorting and selling for some time to come, please remember your Paterson NJ friends...[]


----------



## splante (May 13, 2012)

awesome,tons of bottles, dont flood the market all at once ease them in.....very nice family outing...the sign is a killer


----------



## mindmaster (May 13, 2012)

Just wouldnt be right not to share a few differet items we uncovered...


----------



## mindmaster (May 13, 2012)

love those bottles


----------



## mindmaster (May 13, 2012)

Sometimes I think I am to old for this ...


----------



## mindmaster (May 13, 2012)

Blue jars a so attractive


----------



## mindmaster (May 13, 2012)

cool fountain bottle


----------



## mindmaster (May 13, 2012)

for those ACL lovers


----------



## mindmaster (May 13, 2012)

afew advertisment items


----------



## mindmaster (May 13, 2012)

More to come in the next few weeks...Cory and I will be taking requests ... If there are any particulars you are looking for . ENJOY...


----------



## lexdigger (May 13, 2012)

Sad seeing ALL that stuff packed away for all those years. This is WHY I sell off the majority of my digs. If they can't be displayed and shared with others, what's the point???


----------



## WAHIAWA DIGGER (May 13, 2012)

What a great find... That's a lifetime of collecting!  Thanks for Sharing!


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 13, 2012)

Gotta be some great stuff in there... Gotta be lots of junk too! Anyway, good luck in your searching... Keep me in mind for any NJ stuff.


----------



## madman (May 13, 2012)

keep us knoxville hillbillys in mind!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 14, 2012)

for all of the georgia guys out there here are some bottles


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 14, 2012)

more


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 14, 2012)

more types


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 14, 2012)

few more bottles


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 14, 2012)

few more


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 14, 2012)

nice one really like this one


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 14, 2012)

close up


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 14, 2012)

nice milk bottle that all we had time for hope to get more out and pics took of them


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 14, 2012)

here is the milk bottle


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 14, 2012)

close up


----------



## ncbred (May 14, 2012)

Interested in some NC bottles if there is any!


----------



## peejrey (May 15, 2012)

Well Mr. Cory, it looks like you've struck gold. That is a load better than I ever saw on American Pickers...It seemed they always ignored the bottles, and went right in for the big expensive items while I sit and and yell at them to turn around qnd notice the labeled meds in the corner...[]
 Needless to say, you ignored nothing, and being the person I am, I would kill to find that oppurtunity,but I'm too busy wotking 2 jobs...lol.
 If you find any duplicate TN bottles in there let me know as I get my much needed pay check next week..(I've got money in savings)...
 Again what a great haul, and have fun making the inventory list[]
 _Preston


----------



## mf150 (May 15, 2012)

Wow, just wow! Congrats.!


----------



## carobran (May 15, 2012)

Keep your neighbor to the South in mind for MS bottles.


----------



## texasdigger (May 15, 2012)

With all that Atlanta stuff in there I hope you come across an amber Jacobs Pharmacy Skull and Bones.  I am not a poison collector, but that thing is killer.  Awesome find!


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 15, 2012)

Holly Macaroni!! You're in Heaven. Congatulation.[]


----------



## KBbottles (May 15, 2012)

I'd never be able to get away with having that many bottles in my place.  I only keep one small closet and an old dresser full of my (undisplayed) finds at any given time.  Sell lots off to collect a few really good rare bottles.  Bottles like yours do really well at flea markets.  Just sold a little pepsi crate for $40.  

 Anything from Central, NJ in the mix?


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 15, 2012)

fresh out of the box here are 3 diffrent embossed H Grone & Co st louis mo and 1 grone & whelan st louis mo


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 15, 2012)

2 diffrent G Suddhoff & Co soda water st louis mo and 1 johnson & peterson springfield ill


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 15, 2012)

1 g sudhoff & co soda water st louis mo and  1 e schroeder east st louis Ills


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 15, 2012)

and a cairns timmermann block & co st louis soda co and another H grone & co diffrent embossing and glass company


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 15, 2012)

back of bottle


----------



## epackage (May 15, 2012)

JERSEY JERSEY JERSEY JERSEY JERSEY JERSEY JERSEY JERSEY JERSEY JERSEY JERSEY JERSEY JERSEY JERSEY JERSEY JERSEY JERSEY JERSEY JERSEY JERSEY JERSEY JERSEY JERSEY JERSEY !!!!


----------



## ktbi (May 16, 2012)

Wow Cory.  What a nice haul.  Tell us the story behind your find.  Were the original owners diggers or just collectors?  How did you hear about it, negotiate the sale, etc. Dig you have to rent a storage locker just for this lot or is your garage busting a seam? Digging through all those is like Christmas all year! Good job/have fun...Ron


----------



## Brains (May 16, 2012)

this is really cool, thanks for sharing!  I too would like to hear more of the story


----------



## NyDigger1 (May 16, 2012)

great find! Any ny blobs in there? =]


----------



## towhead (May 16, 2012)

Yes, the story please!  I wonder where Heaven, Minnesota is???  -Julie


----------



## nostalgia (May 16, 2012)

And also keep me in mind if there are any Canadian bottles in there ;-)

 I can't take the image of a 53 feet truck load of bottles off my mind!


----------



## deenodean (May 16, 2012)

hey nostaliga..I have a couple of Quebec bottles, one is a P Dignard Hutchinson ...email me at deenodean@hotmail.com for more info on the other ones if u like..


----------



## MichaelFla (May 18, 2012)

Lots of Georgia... Anything from south of there? Always looking for Florida bottles!


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 19, 2012)

Here is the story on the load this is one of the best collectors in the south his name was Charles Mclemore he was a great collector, digger, diver, and buyer. He had an amazing eye for great items and also owned his own bottle shop for a period of time called twin city glass. He traveled the world building his collection and items for his shop. His shop closed in the 90s and everything was put into the 2 warehouses that he had and it was stacked to the top as you can see in the pictures. We had bought items a few years before we made this massive purchase and would like to say his family are some great people who we got to know very well.  He collected great items through out his life and we are very greatful for the chance for the opportunity that me and my dad were able to purchase the items. Mr Mclemore was involved in many clubs and orginizations throughout the south and will be missed. That is the story behind the man who collected these great items that we purchased from Mr Mclemore and his family. That is his story and the history that he reclamed and brought back to light.


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 19, 2012)

here are a few ny and nj bottles we come across


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 19, 2012)

flordia bottle


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 19, 2012)

for the acl collectors


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 19, 2012)

foam labels like these


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 19, 2012)

this is one i like dont know much about but like the shape of the bottle mother putnams blackberry cordial


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 19, 2012)

other side of the bottle


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 19, 2012)

GREAT HAUL GUYS!if you find any watertown n.y. let me know.


----------



## epackage (May 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dragon0421
> 
> this is one i like dont know much about but like the shape of the bottle mother putnams blackberry cordial


 This is a real nice bottle, it could use a light tumble to make it look it's best...Jim


----------



## AntiqueMeds (May 19, 2012)

> this is one i like dont know much about but like the shape of the bottle mother putnams blackberry cordial


 
 That's a pretty uncommon medicine. I'd love to find one of those.


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 19, 2012)

Don't taunt us like that... What's the embossing on these?


----------



## psmason73 (May 20, 2012)

any south carolina stuff?


----------



## mindmaster (May 20, 2012)

Cory is having all the fun. Here are a few I managed to snatch from his clutches...


----------



## mindmaster (May 20, 2012)

another look


----------



## mindmaster (May 20, 2012)

few more- the buffalo rock gang


----------



## mindmaster (May 20, 2012)

I really like the blue stuff


----------



## mindmaster (May 20, 2012)

different look


----------



## mindmaster (May 20, 2012)

here is another one


----------



## mindmaster (May 20, 2012)

Want to knoiw where its from??


----------



## mindmaster (May 20, 2012)

better look


----------



## mindmaster (May 20, 2012)

One of my favorites


----------



## mindmaster (May 20, 2012)

a couple more


----------



## mindmaster (May 20, 2012)

here it goes


----------



## mindmaster (May 20, 2012)

Last one today.. just an old med bottle LOL


----------



## ncbred (May 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  mindmaster
> 
> Last one today.. just an old med bottle LOL


 

 HA!  Would love to have a few of those and the Bradhams from New Bern just for the historical meaning.


----------



## Ka0s (May 25, 2012)

Keep us SC collectors in mind too if you run across any SC stuff.


----------



## stumpknocker (May 25, 2012)

Congratulations on the big haul. Do you have any extra whiskey flasks, blob top sodas or beers from Florida, Georgia, North or South Carolina youâ€™d like to part with?


----------



## Dragon0421 (May 30, 2012)

We are still going through everything will get to all of the emails and pms asap will be posting more pics later. Thanks for the interest


----------



## bostaurus (May 31, 2012)

Nobody wants old vet bottles so if you have any I will be happy to get rid of them for you. []


----------



## morbious_fod (May 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dragon0421
> 
> for the acl collectors


 

 Drool. I'm living the Drps.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jun 8, 2012)

some paper label bottles


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jun 8, 2012)

some meds


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jun 8, 2012)

cans


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jun 8, 2012)

few pics i could get out we both have been working alot sorry for the delay we will get everything out and gone through and will contact everyone from there


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jun 8, 2012)

texas bottle


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jun 8, 2012)

west virgina


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jun 8, 2012)

miss. bottle


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jun 8, 2012)

va bottle


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jun 17, 2012)

some nice colors and stoneware that are foreign love the colors though


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jun 17, 2012)

tx, miss, mo, hutches more to come just check back alot more boxes to go through


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jun 17, 2012)

Congrats on getting such a haul! I'm interested in mostly any bottles from Connecticut.


----------



## texasdigger (Jun 17, 2012)

Make a list on the Texas bottles, and lets try to make a deal.  What a good score!


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey any new developments on ny bottles?

 Thanks, Mike


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jun 17, 2012)

still trying to sort everything out we are getting closer with lists from each state just taking alot of time we are finding things in each box we open. Thank you all for all of the replys will try to get back to everyone as soon as possible.


----------



## mindmaster (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello everyone. ,

 I am sending a few mor pics today. We have been busy digging ands seprationmg the bottles. ANyone ever seen a Roddy Manufacturing baottle like this/


----------



## mindmaster (Jun 24, 2012)

roddy bottom


----------



## mindmaster (Jun 24, 2012)

Side of the Roddy bottle


----------



## mindmaster (Jun 24, 2012)

What about the Hutch Wiseola?


----------



## mindmaster (Jun 24, 2012)

HUTCH


----------



## mindmaster (Jun 24, 2012)

Jitney


----------



## mindmaster (Jun 24, 2012)

More to come later today..


----------



## mindmaster (Jun 24, 2012)

Trying to keep up


----------



## mindmaster (Jun 24, 2012)

few more


----------



## mindmaster (Jun 24, 2012)

I just cant take it anymore


----------



## mindmaster (Jun 24, 2012)

I am about to explode


----------



## mindmaster (Jun 24, 2012)

I do trade for older pepsis I dont have


----------



## mindmaster (Jun 24, 2012)

One more for today.


----------



## mindmaster (Jun 24, 2012)

peek down the road


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jun 24, 2012)

NY NY NY NY NY please!!! (brooklyn, staten island, manhattan, queens with LI locations, bronx, coney island, anchor brewing co) Thanks!


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  mindmaster
> 
> Trying to keep up


 Interested in the Lerner & Wax from Passaic, PM me to let me know what you want for it....Jim


----------



## MichaelFla (Jun 24, 2012)

>


 
 Can you tell me where the bottle on the right is from?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Looking at that chit makes me go blind.[:'(] Thats one ugly bunch right there, But that is only one mans opinion []


----------



## mindmaster (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes but remember one mans poop is another mans Fertilizer...


----------



## blade (Jun 25, 2012)

If it isn't pontiled it aint Heaven.[:'(]
 Chris


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jun 25, 2012)

Decent digs, but not even close to heaven. Doesn't need to be OP to be heaven, though. Give me 1865-75 any day, that's close enough.


----------



## dewdog (Jun 25, 2012)

I think its awesome to get that much variety at one time in one lot. East Tennessee is not known for its abundance of pontiled bottles. lol.  One mans trash is another mans treasure--and I think this "once upon a  time trash" is now quite a treasure. One that can be sorted and enjoyed for many years to come......


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jun 27, 2012)

For those who doubt the title of the post. Here is one of the pontil bottle i believe you all call them iron pontil bottles . Still a great find in my book. Here you go


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jun 27, 2012)

front


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jun 27, 2012)

another pic


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thought i would throw this one out there also nice color on this one.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jun 27, 2012)

alright back to the find here is what we are going through now they are boxes of bottles as you can see like christmas everyday looking through them see what is there


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jun 27, 2012)

i would have to say it is fun negotiating on the bottles that we are keeping with my dad they have been some great back and fourth on these deals here is another box


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 27, 2012)

I just reviewed your string (threads) or what ever they call them.   Great glass.  Good coverage.  Just one thing I think we need is the representation of the embossed words.  Auction houses catalogs usually do it like this: "/  Embossed Words "  
 I try to do this even on my glass piece inventory lists.  It helps even searching the subjects in my files.  
 Just an obsession - I guess.   RED Matthews


----------



## PASodas (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice haul fellas, literally.
 I'd be interested in any squats, blobs or hutches from York, PA including Hanover, Delta, Glenville or Red Lion.
 Keep the pics coming!
 Jeff


----------



## deepbluedigger (Jun 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dragon0421
> 
> Thought i would throw this one out there also nice color on this one.


 
 The other stuff, being American, I don't really know about, but this British colored dumpy shape codd's patent is a quality find. Very sought after on this side of the pond.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey Cory and Cory's dad. 
 I hope your not minding the folk that miss the BIG PICTURE and only look for the details. That's an amazing haul and there isn't a collector here that wouldn't turn down a find, be it warehouse, dump, cellar, privy etc. to paw through all the stuff in between.[][][][]
 Keep them coming.
 Soda isn't my area but I'm enjoying the view none the same.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> on American Pickers...It seemed they always ignored the bottles...


 
 Yeah, that always drives me nuts.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jul 1, 2012)

These are todays finds in the boxes we went through love the crock stuff.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jul 1, 2012)

another angle on it still pulling out some cool stuff.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jul 1, 2012)

I think he liked the boxes we opened if you couldnt tell by the grin. Has been great going back and forth on the items.


----------



## epackage (Jul 1, 2012)

You're gonna be busy on Ebay until you retire....[]


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jul 7, 2012)

Went through more boxes today will have a few pics up later in the day hopefully


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jul 7, 2012)

one of the boxes sorry for the fuzzy pics very hot in the building


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jul 7, 2012)

here is one that we had started before i took pics


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jul 7, 2012)

some whiskys that i got in the trading


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jul 7, 2012)

close up of the label on the back of the bottle


----------



## epackage (Jul 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dragon0421
> 
> close up of the label on the back of the bottle


 I'd consider that the front of the bottle...[]


----------



## grime5 (Jul 8, 2012)

might as well ask..any ky stuff in there.   corey i checked and bill porter does not have that 1915 coke you emailed about.later greg


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Jul 8, 2012)

any michigan bottles around? if you have any p.m. me.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Apr 13, 2013)

bumped for the new guys had to see it again


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm interested in your Moxie, especially that Chicago one. Let me know what else you have please! Thanks -Sam


----------



## 2find4me (Apr 13, 2013)

Please let me know if you have any Florida bottles to sell or trade. Bottle Picker's Dream!!!!


----------



## antlerman23 (Apr 13, 2013)

anything from Minnesota???


----------



## MrSchulz (Apr 15, 2013)

Iowa/western ill bottles?  And ill buy all at $1 a piece


----------



## MrSchulz (Apr 15, 2013)

Id sell my jeep if you would sell at a dollar a piece LOL


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 15, 2013)

If you find any inks that have this "spool" shape please let me know.  I don't care if they're embossed or not.   I just like this shape.  Thanks!  Nice haul by the way!!


----------

